# first snow



## freebird (Sep 16, 2003)

First snow has hit here in the lowlands of the Pacific Northwest. Here in Everett where I work there is 2.5 inches. Just got off the phone from girlfriend at home is it is really coming down on Camano Island where we live.


----------



## tisenberg (Sep 20, 2003)

No fair...


----------



## Greg (Sep 16, 2003)

*Hint of what's to come???*

Come on....this is Seattle (actually Redmond, east of Seattle) and still just the middle of November! We are NOT supposed to get this stuff. Combined with the wind storms, rain, flooding we are putting up with, we get this stuff. What a mess.

The road out front
<img src=http://hpphoto.com/servlet/LinkPhoto?GUID=6dac89ff-7c50-3c66-c49b-15aa53684c3e&size=>

The barn garden area
<img src=http://hpphoto.com/servlet/LinkPhoto?GUID=32c558ca-4f0d-745e-4298-79c346d31f5f&size=>

House
<img src=http://hpphoto.com/servlet/LinkPhoto?GUID=5e113aec-333e-2280-3c87-6bce26f53219&size=>

The temperature dropped 21 degrees in 6 hours this morning.

Greg


----------



## guest (Sep 16, 2003)

nothing beats the 1st fresh snowfall... its always white and clean and the trees look awesome... 

good pics greg


----------



## freebird (Sep 16, 2003)

Thanks for posting the pic Greg! I get my digital camera for xmas.


----------



## slipshod (Sep 19, 2003)

*yup*

W e be getting it now,dang it.Bout 2 inches and still coming.Deer hunting in the morning .Brown Deer should be a little easier to see.


----------



## slipshod (Sep 19, 2003)

*type*

Wet and sticky


----------



## slipshod (Sep 19, 2003)

*Just*

A taste of the white stuff.It has stopped already.Maybe 2 inches.I only hope the ground is still white in the morning for deer hunting.


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

We're getting slapped here also. I think it has finally changed over to the winter mode. I can be thankful that we will only see 4 months of winter rather than the usual 5.


----------



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

Woke up this morning to to our first snow fall. Not much, just a wet, sloppy dusting. Looks kinda nice. Can't wait to get a covering on the ground. The yard loks SO bad with just dirt and weeds, and all unleaveld. Been driving us CRAZY all summer. Will be nice to get snow so the house looks "done".


----------



## slipshod (Sep 19, 2003)

*it stayed*

Woke up to first snow covered morning. Stuff is crunchy,frozen snow.Not ideal for deer hunting,but at least it is only 2 inches deep!


----------



## slipshod (Sep 19, 2003)

*plow*

First snow plow of the season just went by the house.


----------



## tisenberg (Sep 20, 2003)

Still in t-shirts in DC. Oh crap, did I say t-shirt, that is going to spawn a bunch of t-shirt requests again ong: 

It's finally starting to get cold again. Living on the edge of the jet stream makes for interesting weather around here.


----------



## slipshod (Sep 19, 2003)

*what a difference a day makes*

yesterday


----------



## slipshod (Sep 19, 2003)

*and today*

yuck!


----------



## slipshod (Sep 19, 2003)

*Chevy*

Wearing a blanket


----------



## leolav (Sep 16, 2003)

Can't wait to try out the new thrower on the tractor. It was delivered this morning and it looks like it's not too tough to put together.

Can't wait til we get a ton of snow to try it out and see how fast it can throw it.


----------

